
The Compleat History of Shredding (2002) - danso
https://www.baltimoresun.com/news/bs-xpm-2002-02-10-0202110302-story.html
======
rebuilder
Unavailable in the EU, I guess tracking their users is key to the Baltimore
Sun's business.

~~~
dredmorbius
In addition to outline.com or archive.is / archive.fo, there's the Internet
Archive's Wayback Machine:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20190419220113/https://www.balti...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190419220113/https://www.baltimoresun.com/news/bs-
xpm-2002-02-10-0202110302-story.html)

All something of anti-document-shredders.

------
woodandsteel
Darn, I was hopping for something on electric guitar playing.

